# what do you think of this avocado rec?



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

Did a very simple yet elegent dish yesterday at a tasting menu for two:

I cut an avocado in two and peeled it. I seasoned it lightly with white pepper. Then I briefly fried the two halves in hot olive oil. I removed them and cut them both to slices while warm. I put one half to each plate, arranging the slices. The I dripped some good japanese soy sauce mixed with some wasabi on the slices, and sprinkeld some thyme flowers.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

May have to try this tonite!

:lips:


----------



## melina (Nov 6, 2001)

Fried avocado in olive oil...

5000 calories per bite


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Ooooh, but no cholesterol, Melina!  Shahar, it sounds intriguing. I love to read about inventive approaches and combinations.


----------

